# Fin arrêt maladie demande reconnaissance par la cpam d'invalidité



## laucat (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Je suis assistante maternelle depuis 13 ans.je suis en arrêt maladie depuis presque 3 ans pour arthrose et fybromialgie.je suis reconnue rqth par la mdph mais incapable de retravailler.car je souffre de douleurs chroniques, insomnies et groguie... J'ai consulté le médecin conseil de la cpam qui a été odieux et m'a conseillé de m'inscrire au rsa !!je ne sais plus quoi faire...merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## Catie6432 (20 Novembre 2022)

Si vous avez été reconnue rqth c'est que vous avez été jugée apte à travailler sur des postes adaptés et que le "monde du travail" ne vous est pas fermé. 
Or vous indiquez ne pas pouvoir retravailler. 
Nous n'avons pas les éléments de votre dossier médical. Seul votre médecin référent pourra si cela est justifié vous orienter vers un statut plus adapté à votre situation. Si il juge que votre état de santé n'est pas incompatible avec certaines activités professionnelles, en effet le panel des solutions va être très réduit. La demande de RSA en fera partie. Ou la reprise d'un travail adapté. 
Il est difficile de vous donner des réponses ici. 
Bonne chance dans vos démarches.


----------



## Sandrine2572 (20 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour

Votre arrêt maladie va s arrêter ? Quel âge avez vous ? 

Comme la préciser catie6432 la reconnaissance rqth ne vous ferme pas les portes du monde du travail 

Peu être voir avec votre médecin  si pas possible de faire d autre demande de reconnaissance de travailleur handicapé ou autre


----------



## laucat (20 Novembre 2022)

Je vais avoir 56 ans...


----------



## laucat (20 Novembre 2022)

Mon arrêt se termine le mois prochain


----------



## Griselda (20 Novembre 2022)

J'en discuterais avec mon medecin généraliste qui connait l'entièreté de mon dossier medical.


----------



## Isa78 (20 Novembre 2022)

La fibromyalgie n'est pas reconnue par cpam en tant que maladie long durée et bien souvent les médecin de la cpam considère que ce n'est pas une maladie, que les douleurs sont imaginées alors que c'est totalement faux. Il est vrai que les douleurs que provoque cette maladie peuvent être très handicapante mais vous pouvez quand travailler à un poste adapté et vous pouvez également demander à être en mi-temps thérapeutique.


----------



## Orlhad (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @laucat,

Si vous ne connaissez pas les travaux du Dr Seignalet sur les pathologies inflammatoires et leur traitement très simple par l'alimentation, je vous invite ardemment à vous renseigner. Beaucoup de maladies chroniques sont en effet causées par une consommation régulière d'aliments inadaptés à certains individus sensibles. La méthode nécessite un peu de rigueur mais c'est gratuit et incroyablement efficace si vous êtes dans ce cas. Je peux en témoigner personnellement.


----------



## laucat (21 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir 
Merci à tous pour vos réponses et conseils. Je vais continuer à me renseigner avec mon généraliste et redemander un rdv avec le médecin conseil de la cpam.je ne connais pas d'autre travail que celui d'assistante maternelle et peux difficilement commencer un autre job.donc je vais "me battre " et je reste à l'écoute sur ce site.merciiiiii


----------

